# Steam Engine UP 844



## stlouielady (Jun 2, 2011)

Steam Engine UP 844 passed through Kirkwood today, and is overnighting in St Louis tonight, on its way to Little Rock (here is a link about the engine: UP 844). Union Pacific held a contest, 'Great Excursion Adventure, You Route the Steam', and the route that was chosen was the Little Rock Express. For more information, here is a page that discusses the contest and the route: Great Excursion Adventure.

Had I known about this sooner, I would have headed to Kirkwood and gotten some pictures. Maybe someone else down the line will get the chance.


----------

